# Things that go bump in the night.



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought I felt something last night while driving, I woke up this morning to find this stuck to the front of my truck.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! nice!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

darryl dont you know that ford needs a good bath...keep them nice now dodges well you can keep them dirty covers up the mess lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My Dodge is spotless, this daily driver + 700 miles a day = massive amounts of bugs


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang! ....700 miles per day! Thats crazy. I put about 130 per day on my truck...live about an hour from work. Nice skeleton lol....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Like the green turtle sand boxes in the back ground we got one and nice skeleton


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dang, did You hit a midget haha


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> Dang, did You hit a midget haha


They're thick down here.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Does this mean they will finally stop making those lord of the rings movies....my PRECIOuS


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

geez how long ago did you hit that guys that he's all decomposed like that?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Holy shat, how many times do you fill up a day.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

At least once a day. Average is twice a day. I have filled up Three times and had a quarter tank at the end of a day. I get around 425 miles on a tank. Average fill up is around $70 The owner says my fuel bill hovers around 3K a month.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man o man that's a lot of gas. 
that's 1052.63 gallons a month for $3000 @ 2.85 avg gal price
25 gallon fillup


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Last time I checked this Powerstroke got right at 15 miles per gallon. Sometimes 15.6 sometimes 14.2....do da math. LOL


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Way to go Bruin, looks like ya got yerself a stragglin border jumper. Isn't there some sort of cash reward for those?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

swampthing said:


> Way to go Bruin, looks like ya got yerself a stragglin border jumper. Isn't there some sort of cash reward for those?


 :haha: NICE!!! LMAO!! 

GUESS HE JUST WASN'T QUITE FAST ENOUGH!! LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I see a lot of smiles from the kids going in and out of wally world, adults also.


----------

